# German onion pie



## medtran49 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yesterday, I was googling for the recipe for Sauerbraten since I didn't feel like getting up to drag the cookbook out.  While doing so, I came across a blog that mentions "onion pie."  It's a yeast dough with lots of butter for the bottom, fit down into a regular cake pan with short walls pushed up (though I'd use a springform if I was making), heavily sprinkled with bread crumbs.  The onions are caramelized, cooled, and mixed with eggs and sour cream or creme fraiche.  Mixture is poured on top of the dough/breadcrumbs, and then baked.  It was served as part of an Oktoberfest meal.  The blogger mentions that she inherited the recipe from her husband's grandmother and that during the meal her husband's uncle mentioned that the "onion pie" was always served AFTER the meal with coffee, like a dessert.  

Craig's grandmother (German) never made anything like this for them.  I Googled and apparently it is actually a German dish.  Sometimes it's made with bacon, sometimes with various spices.  Most of the recipes though seem to imply it's like an appy, snack, or a light lunch served with a glass of wine, not as a dessert with coffee.  Just wondering if anybody else had ever heard of it and/or seen it used as a dessert?


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 29, 2017)

I have only had Schwäbischer Zwiebelkuchen ( that is the one with bacon in it)  with a glass of beer and I do like it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2017)

When we visited our German exchange student, we and his family stayed a few days with his aunt and uncle in Potsdam. The afternoon we arrived, they served  an onion tart that sounds very similar to this. I can't remember what they served to drink with it. His aunt's was made in a rectangular pan like a 9x13 Pyrex, probably because of the number of people she was serving (there were at least eight of us). 

They typically have an afternoon snack sort of like an English tea in the mid- to late afternoon and then have a light supper later than most Americans do (8-9 pm).


----------



## di reston (Jul 29, 2017)

Very interesting, because in French cookery there are recipes for onion quiche. I wonder how many countries have a version. I can feel a Google coming on....


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 29, 2017)

I've made onion pie many times, it's really good!


----------



## CakePoet (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok, I have now asked  every  German I know and love and they all laughed and said it has to be with beer.  It not a dessert, unless you are so drunk that your taste buds has left you.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 29, 2017)

Schwäbischer Zwiebelkuchen- heard of it absolutely
with green wine is a traditional afternoon break.
ala Radolfzell, Swabia

you have to hike to get to the cafe tho....


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 29, 2017)

In southern France, there is a savory Onion  Tart with fennel and mustard 
and it is prepared with a variety of onion types that are prepared in an onion marmalade.

The onion types are shallot,  spring onion, leeks, white and yellow sweet .. 

The ingredients are prepared in a yeast crust similar to a pizza in Provençe ..

Active dry yeast 
unbleached or whole wheat flour 
Warm wáter
1 egg
Evoo
salt 
fennel seeds
onions as stated above 
Dijon mustard 
Parmigiano  Reggiano


----------



## CraigC (Jul 29, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> In southern France, there is a savory Onion  Tart with fennel and mustard
> and it is prepared with a variety of onion types that are prepared in an onion marmalade.
> 
> The onion types are shallot,  spring onion, leeks, white and yellow sweet ..
> ...



Really, southern France. What does that have to do with Germany? The end product is a German Onion Bread. The Frug has a recipe in his " cooking "On Our Immigrant Ancestors" for "Onion Bread". Why would you even post a French recipe?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 29, 2017)

My grandmother used to make this, too, but not very often for the family. It was more something she would bake for church functions or potluck type events.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2017)

The only I make is Swiss.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 30, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> In southern France, there is a savory Onion  Tart with fennel and mustard
> and it is prepared with a variety of onion types that are prepared in an onion marmalade.
> 
> The onion types are shallot,  spring onion, leeks, white and yellow sweet ..
> ...




Onion pies or tarts are very traditional in France especially in Alsace,  as well as Austria and Germany.  

The 1st paragraph indicates Onion  Tart or Onion  Pie .. 


Have a nice day.


----------



## di reston (Jul 30, 2017)

I had a very Google, and realise at the same time just how I'm missing out on the cuisine of other European countries, so your thread has been a wake-up call as well. Time to broaden my horizons, and I intend to do just that! Many thanks.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------

